# DNR Announces Workshops for Communities Interested in Applying for Recreation Grants



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today will hold eight recreation grant workshops across the state for communities interested in learning about how to apply for grants to acquire, develop or improve park facilities.

More...


----------

